# Suggest A Name For The New Kittay



## Madeline

God willing, the babygirl and I shall score a kittay for me today.  Suggest a kittay-name and when I return I will rep you.

Extra points for amusing me with images, gifs, etc.

Extra extra points for aggravating Radioman or xotoxi whilst amusing me.

Cat Names | Unique Names for Kittens, Male, Female, Boy, Girl, Kitty


----------



## Defiant1

Blue


----------



## Blagger

Paint Pot.

Nicodemus.

Fluff.

Bruiser.

Your Highness.


----------



## Dis

You can't name a cat before you have it, and see its personality.  Took me about a week to name Skittles..  She went through three name changes.


----------



## editec

Dis said:


> You can't name a cat before you have it, and see its personality. Took me about a week to name Skittles.. She went through three name changes.


 

Agreed.

I like to name pets based on something about them.  

For example, if I ever get richer than I deserve, I intend to own a pet Zebra.

A pet Zebra I plan on naming SPOT.


----------



## Blagger

Kaiser.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pics first, then names.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sharkbait.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Madeline said:


> God willing, the babygirl and I shall score a kittay for me today.  Suggest a kittay-name and when I return I will rep you.
> 
> Extra points for amusing me with images, gifs, etc.
> 
> Extra extra points for aggravating Radioman or xotoxi whilst amusing me.
> 
> Cat Names | Unique Names for Kittens, Male, Female, Boy, Girl, Kitty



It would be hard to proprely name a kittay without seeing it.
My cat I named him sylvester, now I just call him silly for the silly things he does to get my attention.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Delusional hack.
Sanctimonious gasbag .
Walmart Shopper.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Bushido.   

Dignified, honorable,   Predatory.

The right combo of Sanrio and psycho.


----------



## Blagger

Churchill.


----------



## Skull Pilot

You have to live with the kitty for a while so you can pick a name that fits


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Swagger said:


> Churchill.



Are you calling Winston Churchill a pussy cat?


----------



## Truthmatters

Madeline said:


> God willing, the babygirl and I shall score a kittay for me today.  Suggest a kittay-name and when I return I will rep you.
> 
> Extra points for amusing me with images, gifs, etc.
> 
> Extra extra points for aggravating Radioman or xotoxi whilst amusing me.
> 
> Cat Names | Unique Names for Kittens, Male, Female, Boy, Girl, Kitty



Looks like a Grizelda to me


----------



## Blagger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling Winston Churchill a pussy cat?
Click to expand...


No, he was a Lion.


----------



## Article 15

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Delusional hack.
> Sanctimonious gasbag .
> Walmart Shopper.



Goebbel's Jr.
Bedwetting pussy.
Shameless fearmonger.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> God willing, the babygirl and I shall score a kittay for me today.  Suggest a kittay-name and when I return I will rep you.
> 
> Extra points for amusing me with images, gifs, etc.
> 
> Extra extra points for aggravating Radioman or xotoxi whilst amusing me.
> 
> Cat Names | Unique Names for Kittens, Male, Female, Boy, Girl, Kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Grizelda to me
Click to expand...


I don't thinks that the cat in question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Swagger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling Winston Churchill a pussy cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a Lion.
Click to expand...


I know I was just ribbing you


----------



## Blagger

Likewise.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Article 15 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional hack.
> Sanctimonious gasbag .
> Walmart Shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goebbel's Jr.
> Bedwetting pussy.
> Shameless fearmonger.
Click to expand...


Fact proofed lackey.


----------



## Dis

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional hack.
> Sanctimonious gasbag .
> Walmart Shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goebbel's Jr.
> Bedwetting pussy.
> Shameless fearmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact proofed lackey.
Click to expand...


Here's to hoping Article and Fitnah never find a way to have children together...


----------



## uscitizen

Purina Animal All Stars


----------



## ConHog

How about

"Sleeps with Loony Tunes"


----------



## HUGGY

RadiomanATL said:


> Sharkbait.



Alligator bait, Cayote bait, Cougar bait, Bear bait, Eagle bait or dog bait...  will also be good names.  Or just *Bait*.


----------



## RadiomanATL

HUGGY said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharkbait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator, Cayote, Cougar, Bear, Eagle.... *bait* will also be good names.  Or just *Bait*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoom-boing

ConHog said:


> How about
> 
> "Sleeps with Loony Tunes"


----------



## Jeremy

Inglorious Bastard


----------



## boedicca

Speedbump


----------



## RadiomanATL

boedicca said:


> Speedbump



Good one!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> Inglorious Bastard



I was checking the other day to see if that Tarantino flick was on Netflix yet. I had no idea that there was a previous movie by nearly the same name:






I don't know if it's the same storyline though.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I can't name a pussy cat that I haven't seen; however, "Trouble" should work for just about any cat.


----------



## Dis

Big Black Dog said:


> I can't name a pussy cat that I haven't seen; however, "Trouble" should work for just about any cat.



Only until they're about 2.  Then they settle down, and don't care about grating n your nerves as much - they just want to be fed.


----------



## Jeremy

Little miss prissy persistent.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

boedicca said:


> Speedbump



Next weeks Chinese special.


----------



## Trajan

Seven.....


----------



## Big Fitz

Well, my cats were named, Cheddar, Puddin, Buster, Nemotode, Shadow, Midnight and Kitt.  Not all at the same time.

None were named till after having them about a month.


----------



## ConHog

RadiomanATL said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inglorious Bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking the other day to see if that Tarantino flick was on Netflix yet. I had no idea that there was a previous movie by nearly the same name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's the same storyline though.
Click to expand...


Yes, the Tarantino is a direct remake. Both good movies, but the new one is far and away better IMHO.


----------



## boedicca

bigrebnc1775 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speedbump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next weeks Chinese special.
Click to expand...



That would be Kung Pao.


----------



## Dis

Big Fitz said:


> Well, my cats were named, Cheddar, Puddin, Buster, Nemotode, Shadow, Midnight and Kitt.  Not all at the same time.
> 
> None were named till after having them about a month.



It took you a month to come up with Shadow, and Midnight?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Male or female..?

female... Miss Pussy

male... Mr Puss


----------



## Jeremy

Fluffy McFlufferton


----------



## Big Fitz

Dis said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my cats were named, Cheddar, Puddin, Buster, Nemotode, Shadow, Midnight and Kitt.  Not all at the same time.
> 
> None were named till after having them about a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took you a month to come up with Shadow, and Midnight?
Click to expand...

I was a little kid and couldn't make up my mind and fought with my sister on it.  Gimme a break!  Didn't matter, they didn't know their names either. Like many hardcore libs they're barely sentient creatures.


----------



## syrenn

Snickers


----------



## RadiomanATL

ConHog said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inglorious Bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking the other day to see if that Tarantino flick was on Netflix yet. I had no idea that there was a previous movie by nearly the same name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's the same storyline though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Tarantino is a direct remake. Both good movies, but the new one is far and away better IMHO.
Click to expand...


I might have to watch it on NetFlix then.

I enjoy a good war movie. I've almost exhausted all the ones I am interested in on Netflix.


----------



## HUGGY

I feel bad.  Very BAD!!!!!

I don't think this thread went the way Madeline was hoping.  I didn't help..  In fact I am one of the most guilty fuckwits that changed this super wonderful girlie hopey/Namechangy effort into a clusterfuck of juvenile cat hatin denegration.  We are scum!


----------



## Madeline

Zoom-boing said:


> Pics first, then names.



The kittay is hiding under my bed, and has been since we got home.  I am worried she'll get thirsty but my child says this is normal and she'll come out eventually.....she sure was affectionate at the shelter.  She looks like this (except prettier)......she's a one year old female that the shelter peeps called "Bella".....


----------



## Madeline

HUGGY said:


> I feel bad.  Very BAD!!!!!
> 
> I don't think this thread went the way Madeline was hoping.  I didn't help..  In fact I am one of the most guilty fuckwits that changed this super wonderful girlie hopey/Namechangy effort into a clusterfuck of juvenile cat hatin denegration.  We are scum!



You betcha!  Where are the aggravation posts for Radioman and xotoxi?

LOL.


----------



## Kat

Madeline said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics first, then names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kittay is hiding under my bed, and has been since we got home.  I am worried she'll get thirsty but my child says this is normal and she'll come out eventually.....she sure was affectionate at the shelter.  She looks like this (except prettier)......she's a one year old female that the shelter peeps called "Bella".....
Click to expand...




Awwwwwwwwwwwww

I think Bella is perfect!

I sure wish I was not allergic to cats.. *sniffle


----------



## Madeline

Kat said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics first, then names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kittay is hiding under my bed, and has been since we got home.  I am worried she'll get thirsty but my child says this is normal and she'll come out eventually.....she sure was affectionate at the shelter.  She looks like this (except prettier)......she's a one year old female that the shelter peeps called "Bella".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> I think Bella is perfect!
> 
> I sure wish I was not allergic to cats.. *sniffle
Click to expand...


There is a hairless cat, Kat, but that may not help you as most people are allergic to the beastie's dander (dried cat spit) not the hair.  May I suggest......




These little guys can be tons of fun and almost as easy to care for as a kittay.  (That's a long haired chihuaha.)


----------



## Kat

Madeline said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kittay is hiding under my bed, and has been since we got home.  I am worried she'll get thirsty but my child says this is normal and she'll come out eventually.....she sure was affectionate at the shelter.  She looks like this (except prettier)......she's a one year old female that the shelter peeps called "Bella".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> I think Bella is perfect!
> 
> I sure wish I was not allergic to cats.. *sniffle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a hairless cat, Kat, but that may not help you as most people are allergic to the beastie's dander (dried cat spit) not the hair.  May I suggest......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys can be tons of fun and almost as easy to care for as a kittay.  (That's a long haired chihuaha.)
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know there is the hairless, but I would not want without hair. LOL

Strangely enough at one time I had 1 cat. She had 3 kittens. 2 female..those had kittens, and I ended up with 13 cats.
Sometime after that I became allergic to cats.
I mean so bad I can't even sit in someone's home if they have cats. boo
So I have had dogs...but not since my white collie died.


----------



## Madeline

Kat said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> I think Bella is perfect!
> 
> I sure wish I was not allergic to cats.. *sniffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a hairless cat, Kat, but that may not help you as most people are allergic to the beastie's dander (dried cat spit) not the hair.  May I suggest......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys can be tons of fun and almost as easy to care for as a kittay.  (That's a long haired chihuaha.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know there is the hairless, but I would not want without hair. LOL
> 
> Strangely enough at one time I had 1 cat. She had 3 kittens. 2 female..those had kittens, and I ended up with 13 cats.
> Sometime after that I became allergic to cats.
> I mean so bad I can't even sit in someone's home if they have cats. boo
> So I have had dogs...but not since my white collie died.
Click to expand...


Losing a pet can be almost as bad as losing a human you love.  I'm sorry, Kat....but it is mebbe time to consider a new little guy or gal?

White collie sounds gor-ge-ous....but I'd never heard of one before.  Albino, mebbe?


----------



## Kat

Madeline said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a hairless cat, Kat, but that may not help you as most people are allergic to the beastie's dander (dried cat spit) not the hair.  May I suggest......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys can be tons of fun and almost as easy to care for as a kittay.  (That's a long haired chihuaha.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know there is the hairless, but I would not want without hair. LOL
> 
> Strangely enough at one time I had 1 cat. She had 3 kittens. 2 female..those had kittens, and I ended up with 13 cats.
> Sometime after that I became allergic to cats.
> I mean so bad I can't even sit in someone's home if they have cats. boo
> So I have had dogs...but not since my white collie died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Losing a pet can be almost as bad as losing a human you love.  I'm sorry, Kat....but it is mebbe time to consider a new little guy or gal?
> 
> White collie sounds gor-ge-ous....but I'd never heard of one before.  Albino, mebbe?
Click to expand...


No...she had the brown face, and by her tail. They are rare, but are around.

Here she is..(I think I posted before)


----------



## Madeline

What a beauty!  Won't be easy to replace her, I'm sure.


----------



## Kat

Madeline said:


> What a beauty!  Won't be easy to replace her, I'm sure.



See all of that hair? The undercoat is like fields and fields of cotton. I don't want another collie, though they have a wonderful disposition, and I loved her like my child.


----------



## Big Fitz

Madeline said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kittay is hiding under my bed, and has been since we got home.  I am worried she'll get thirsty but my child says this is normal and she'll come out eventually.....she sure was affectionate at the shelter.  She looks like this (except prettier)......she's a one year old female that the shelter peeps called "Bella".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> I think Bella is perfect!
> 
> I sure wish I was not allergic to cats.. *sniffle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a hairless cat, Kat, but that may not help you as most people are allergic to the beastie's dander (dried cat spit) not the hair.  May I suggest......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys can be tons of fun and almost as easy to care for as a kittay.  (That's a long haired chihuaha.)
Click to expand...

but it's a chihooahooa!  That's not a dog, it's a rodent!  Dogs start at 100lbs, but there's a 'wannabe' class of animal that starts at 40lbs.

And that's not a Bella.  Newp.  If you got a brother with her, you could name him Normal, and her Flora.   but I'm sick that way.

currently, her monicker is Dustbunny IMHO, and yes, she'll come out for food and water when ready.


----------



## Madeline

Kat said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!  Won't be easy to replace her, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See all of that hair? The undercoat is like fields and fields of cotton. I don't want another collie, though they have a wonderful disposition, and I loved her like my child.
Click to expand...


My favorite aunt had a collie, looked just like Lassie, so yes I do know what that coat is like.  An enormous investment in dog-care and housekeeping.  They do have a short-haired collie, but I think for medium sized short-haired dogs, I'd go with a blood hound.  Sweet, smart, barks like Death itself but only when needed....very calm dogs.


----------



## Kat

I think Bella is perfect! LOL @ the other things you said..


----------



## Madeline

Big Fitz said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> I think Bella is perfect!
> 
> I sure wish I was not allergic to cats.. *sniffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a hairless cat, Kat, but that may not help you as most people are allergic to the beastie's dander (dried cat spit) not the hair.  May I suggest......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These little guys can be tons of fun and almost as easy to care for as a kittay.  (That's a long haired chihuaha.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it's a chihooahooa!  That's not a dog, it's a rodent!  Dogs start at 100lbs, but there's a 'wannabe' class of animal that starts at 40lbs.
> 
> And that's not a Bella.  Newp.  If you got a brother with her, you could name him Normal, and her Flora.   but I'm sick that way.
> 
> currently, her monicker is Dustbunny IMHO, and yes, she'll come out for food and water when ready.
Click to expand...


You dun like "Bella" for the new kittay?  I'm not sure I follow, my Big Fizzy friend.  And dun be hating on the purse doggies....they have their value.  I dun think I'd ever go smaller than a cocker spaniel myself, but yanno some people love them.


----------



## Madeline

He he he @ "Dustbunny".  That has possibilities!


----------



## Big Fitz

The more I thought about it... yeah it does.


----------



## Big Fitz

So new the kyoot is still stuck to it.

"Wai u no leik mai burfdey soot?  
Ay bring teh seksee bak baybee!"


----------



## Madeline

Big Fitz said:


> So new the kyoot is still stuck to it.
> 
> "Wai u no leik mai burfdey soot?
> Ay bring teh seksee bak baybee!"



Yanno those cats are expensive as hell, right?  I dun see the attraction, myself.


----------



## Big Fitz

friend of mine has 2 of them.  normal expenses really.  except their penchant for blankets and snuggly nature.  Also, to buy one, just don't go for 'show' quality.  they feel more like velvet and are cheaper by far.

they still look like little grumpy old men though.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

If I had a kitty I could only call it

ROMAN THUNDER!!


----------



## xotoxi

I've always thought that Steven would be a good name for a cat.

And when people come over and say "how is little Stevie doing?", you could angrily correct them and say "THE CAT'S NAME IS _STEVEN_!"


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Madeline said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics first, then names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kittay is hiding under my bed, and has been since we got home.  I am worried she'll get thirsty but my child says this is normal and she'll come out eventually.....she sure was affectionate at the shelter.  She looks like this (except prettier)......she's a one year old female that the shelter peeps called "Bella".....
Click to expand...


Shes a cute and Bella suits her.


----------



## Madeline

It's Sunday morning and I'm out of rep gas so I'll hit anyone I have missed later.  BTW, any suggestions for getting the kittay to come out from under the bed?  She did briefly this morning but ran back under almost immediately.

Catnip, mebbe?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> It's Sunday morning and I'm out of rep gas so I'll hit anyone I have missed later.  BTW, any suggestions for getting the kittay to come out from under the bed?  She did briefly this morning but ran back under almost immediately.
> 
> Catnip, mebbe?



Shotgun.


----------



## Big Fitz

deli ham or canned tuna.  

trust me. If she's food motivated at all, she'll come out.

But if she came out a little already, close the door behind her, be quiet and let her explore.

Dustbunny is sounding better and better IMHO unless something in her personality twigs something more appropriate.


----------



## HUGGY

Madeline said:


> It's Sunday morning and I'm out of rep gas so I'll hit anyone I have missed later.  BTW, any suggestions for getting the kittay to come out from under the bed?  She did briefly this morning but ran back under almost immediately.
> 
> Catnip, mebbe?



CHRIST!!! Madeline!!!!  What did you do to scare the shit outta this cat???  This isn't starting out well.  What kinda pet is this gonna be if it runs and hides every time things get rocky??  This animal needs to learn to confront it's fears.  Have you considered taking it on one of those survival treks?


----------



## Ozmar




----------



## Madeline

HUGGY said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sunday morning and I'm out of rep gas so I'll hit anyone I have missed later.  BTW, any suggestions for getting the kittay to come out from under the bed?  She did briefly this morning but ran back under almost immediately.
> 
> Catnip, mebbe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRIST!!! Madeline!!!!  What did you do to scare the shit outta this cat???  This isn't starting out well.  What kinda pet is this gonna be if it runs and hides every time things get rocky??  This animal needs to learn to confront it's fears.  Have you considered taking it on one of those survival treks?
Click to expand...


The babygirl says this is normal and will pass....that the kittay is just a tad disarranged by having been relocated to my house.  Believe me, I ain't doing anything to frighten her.


----------



## Ozmar




----------



## HUGGY

Ozmar said:


>



Creepy!!  They look like bats without wings..


----------



## RadiomanATL

*KILL IT WITH FIRE!!

KILL IT WITH FIRE NOW!!*


----------



## Madeline




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Ozmar




----------



## Big Fitz

We got it the first time Ozmar, so now that image is just blocked.


----------



## Ozmar




----------



## Big Fitz

ROFLMAO!  Okay, that is funny.


----------



## Big Fitz

t'warn't the curling iron.


----------



## Dis

Ozmar said:


>



Remove the sig line, or I'll remove it FOR you. Don't push your luck.


----------



## Luissa

Steve


----------



## Ringel05

Butch or Spike.


----------

